# calado



## Serenidade

Por favor, me ajudem com a palavra calado:

Contexto:

La Ruby se había negado a despojarse del dominó verde en que venía enfundada. Gustavo luchaba por abrírselo. Por mucho que pugnara por arrebatarle esa funda de seda y apoderarse de su piel natural, el opulento calado de la Ruby era capaz de mantener a raya a ese homúnculo que escarbaba en los pliegues de su cuerpo.

Apenas para esclarecer: Ruby é uma moça muito gorda e está usando uma fantasia, sob um dominó, com a qual irá a uma festa à fantasia. Nesse momento é "atacada" por um amigo que a deseja e ao qual rejeita.

Dicas?

Gracias!


----------



## Probo

Si la chica está tan gruesa, "calado" es sin duda una referencia poco piadosa a su volumen, comparable al "calado" de un barco. Saludos.

calado http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/calado (5ª acepción).


----------



## Carfer

Serenidade, ter lido agora este trecho reforça a opinião que já exprimi anteriomente no thread próprio, porque foi o primeiro que vi, de que muelle é molhe, paredão. O autor parece de gostar de terminologia náutica ou relacionada com o mar. Como vê, agora vem falar do 'calado' de Ruby, referindo-se, como muito bem diz Probo, ao seu 'volume'. No seu outro trecho fala de molhe para descrever a barreira que a separava das comidas...
Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## Serenidade

Carfer said:


> Serenidade, ter lido agora este trecho reforça a opinião que já exprimi anteriomente no thread próprio, porque foi o primeiro que vi, de que muelle é molhe, paredão. O autor parece de gostar de terminologia náutica ou relacionada com o mar. Como vê, agora vem falar do 'calado' de Ruby, referindo-se, como muito bem diz Probo, ao seu 'volume'. No seu outro trecho fala de molhe para descrever a barreira que a separava das comidas...
> Um abraço
> 
> Carfer


 
Sim, Carfer, faz todo sentido... Obrigada!  Meu carinho pra "Terrinha", que tanto amo...


----------



## marciovaz

Vejam esta expressão: "Manuel lleva una boina calada hasta los ojos". O que significa a palavra "calado" em português, nesse contexto?


----------



## Vanda

Não seria colada?


----------



## marciovaz

Um outro exemplo:
Titulo da reportagem: "Oferta de inmigrantes en el escaparate".
Trecho:...dice, Manuel con un gorrito de lana calado hasta los ojos oscuros.
Fonte:www.elpais.com/ 23 de abril de 2007.


----------



## Vanda

Se não me engano é ''puxada'' até os olhos.
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/calada


----------



## Carfer

marciovaz said:


> Um outro exemplo:
> Titulo da reportagem: "Oferta de inmigrantes en el escaparate".
> Trecho:...dice, Manuel con un gorrito de lana calado hasta los ojos oscuros.
> Fonte:www.elpais.com/ 23 de abril de 2007.


 
Nós por cá diriamos _'enterrado até aos olhos'. 'Calar' _em português, sobretudo na linguagem náutica, também significa _'baixar', 'meter no fundo', 'fazer descer'_, que são significados aparentados com o _'calar' _espanhol, mas uma acepção de uso já pouco comum.


----------



## marciovaz

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Kutz

Como bem se diz no diccionário: 

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/calar

A resposta seria a número 10 do verbo *calar*:



 prnl. Encajarse bien un sombrero o gorro:
se cala la boina hasta las cejas.
O seu uso é mesmo muito comum, mas nos âmbitos cultos.

No diccionário Cima, a tradução que vem para *calarse *(como verbo pronominal) é *enfiar*:
Como hacía frío *se caló* bien el sombrero >> Como fazia frio, *enfiou *bem o chapéu.


----------



## Mangato

Só resaltar que a sinificação de _*calado *_nos dois fios unidos e bem diferente .
No que colocou Serenidade, _*calado*_ é adjetivo. E un término marítimo que mide a altura daquela parte do navio que vai afundada na água. Varia dependendo da carga e mede-se em pés.
_- El barco es de poco calado_
Também tem a significação de profundidade que permete a navegação.
- _La entrada al puerto es peligrosa con marea baja, debido al poco* calado* del canal de entrada._
Algumas vezes faz referência à importancia ou trascendência de uma decisão,
_- El gobierno deberá tomar medidas de mucho calado._
Por último utiliza-se irónicamente para se referir ao volume de uma pessoa, nesse caso o da Ruby

No segundo fío,calada é o particípio de calar, com o significado que aponta o Kutz. Entendo que se deu uma inversão do sigificado. Na realidade é a cabeça a que se _*cala *_no chapeu


----------



## marciovaz

Muito obrigado!


----------



## mediapinta

Nesta busca em Google Image podes ver que as respostas anteriores não eram corretas 

google .es/search?q=calado&client=ubuntu&hs=r40&channel=fs&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=GB_AU8z4OcO70wXcrIDgCw&ved=0CEoQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=631

*6.* m. pl.  Encajes o galones con que las mujeres guarnecían los jubones desde los hombros bajando en punta hasta más abajo de la cintura. (lema. rae .es/drae/?val=calado)

ifrit


----------



## Carfer

mediapinta said:


> Nesta busca em Google Image podes ver que as respostas anteriores não eram corretas
> 
> google .es/search?q=calado&client=ubuntu&hs=r40&channel=fs&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=GB_AU8z4OcO70wXcrIDgCw&ved=0CEoQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=631
> 
> *6.* m. pl.  Encajes o galones con que las mujeres guarnecían los jubones desde los hombros bajando en punta hasta más abajo de la cintura. (lema. rae .es/drae/?val=calado)
> 
> ifrit



Bem-vindo/a ao forum, mediapinta. Tendo em conta as frases propostas, importa-se de nos explicar de que modo é que o significado que agora propõe é o correcto no caso concreto?


----------

